# Teams interested in Gooden: Dallas, Cleveland, Minnesota and Golden State



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Magic's Gooden knows he could be leaving

LINK(Login Required) 



> Weisbrod declined to discuss which teams he was talking to about Gooden, but NBA sources have identified Dallas, Cleveland, Minnesota and Golden State as teams that have shown interest.





> Because they don't want two rookie power forwards on the roster, the Magic likely will trade the rights to second-round draft pick Anderson Varejao, who is from Brazil but played last season in Spain. Varejao already has made arrangements to buy out his contract in Europe.


Wow, Varejao likely to be traded as well... 

From the teams listed, who do you think are the names being thrown around on the other end of the deal, and who should we trade him to?


----------



## oblivion (Aug 6, 2003)

form a wolves perspective, i checked on realgm.com and we could trade Olowokandi for Gooden and DeClerq. Not much else makes sense. We could trade Ervin Johnson as well(expiring contract) but DeClerq makes too much.
If you want Wally, we could take Mobley and Gooden (yeah, right)


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>oblivion</b>!
> form a wolves perspective, i checked on realgm.com and we could trade Olowokandi for Gooden and DeClerq. Not much else makes sense. We could trade Ervin Johnson as well(expiring contract) but DeClerq makes too much.
> If you want Wally, we could take Mobley and Gooden (yeah, right)


Yeah, I was looking at the Wolves roster and there's really not much that interests me. I definitely don't want the Kandi man, and while Wally is a nice player, he's on a very long, expensive contract and isn't much of an upgrade(if any) over Mobley, certainly not worth giving up Cuttino and Gooden. Maybe if we could get a guy with potential like Ebi the deal would be more enticing, but I still don't like our possibilities with Minnesota.


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>hobojoe</b>!
> 
> Wow, Varejao likely to be traded as well...
> 
> From the teams listed, who do you think are the names being thrown around on the other end of the deal, and who should we trade him to?


Yep, I read that news too, I thought that with Gooden traded Varejão would be usefull to this team but it seems Orlando is trying to get more experience in the PF position to help Howard's development.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Re: Teams interested in Gooden: Dallas, Cleveland, Minnesota and Golden State*



> Originally posted by <b>JGKoblenz</b>!
> 
> 
> Yep, I read that news too, I thought that with Gooden traded Varejão would be usefull to this team but it seems Orlando is trying to get more experience in the PF position to help Howard's development.


I'd like to keep Varejão, but he probably has high trade value at the moment being that he was a first round talent that will be making 2nd round money over the next couple of seasons. Of those teams mentioned, hopefully a guy like Cliff Robinson, Danny Fortson or Gary Trent would be sent our way to backup Howard.


----------



## Yyzlin (Feb 2, 2003)

Looking at player contracts, there are slim pickings from those teams described. The only players of interest for me come from Golden State, where Richardson, Murphy, and C. Robinson are all possible targets, but none are really significant upgrades, and come push to shove, I just as much rather keep Gooden. 

And just curious, by why would you even want Gary Trent or Danny Fortson on this team? Trent has almost the same skill set as Gooden, but is 7 years older. Fortson is an absolute beast at rebounding, but that's all he does well, not to mention he can't go a few minutes without getting into foul trouble.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Yyzlin</b>!
> Looking at player contracts, there are slim pickings from those teams described. The only players of interest for me come from Golden State, where Richardson, Murphy, and C. Robinson are all possible targets, but none are really significant upgrades, and come push to shove, I just as much rather keep Gooden.
> 
> And just curious, by why would you even want Gary Trent or Danny Fortson on this team? Trent has almost the same skill set as Gooden, but is 7 years older. Fortson is an absolute beast at rebounding, but that's all he does well, not to mention he can't go a few minutes without getting into foul trouble.


Trent is very similar to Gooden, only older, but he knows his role on the team and is clearly the backup to the Magic's prized prospect, Dwight Howard. The problem with Gooden is that he wants to start, and he wants to take a lot of shots(which Trent does too). I don't really want Trent, but we need to have someone to backup Howard if we trade Gooden and Varejao. 

Fortson is exactly the type of guy we need, actually. A player like Fortson can come in behind Howard and immediately make an impact with his rebounding(good for our fast break we hope to run) and his toughness inside. We don't need him for big minutes, he's just a guy who can play backup 4/5 minutes and dominate the glass.

Another guy I'd love to get my hands on would be Tony Battie. I think there's a good chance we could end up shipping him to Cleveland with Battie being the main guy coming back to Orlando. Battie is perfect for what we need. He can play backup minutes at both the 4 and 5, or possibly even start at the 5 over Cato. He's a good rebounder and defender, and a good leader to have in the locker room.


----------



## Yyzlin (Feb 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>hobojoe</b>!
> Trent is very similar to Gooden, only older, but he knows his role on the team and is clearly the backup to the Magic's prized prospect, Dwight Howard. The problem with Gooden is that he wants to start, and he wants to take a lot of shots(which Trent does too). I don't really want Trent, but we need to have someone to backup Howard if we trade Gooden and Varejao.


I couldn't honestly tell if you were trying to argue your point, or just supporting mine? 



> Fortson is exactly the type of guy we need, actually. A player like Fortson can come in behind Howard and immediately make an impact with his rebounding(good for our fast break we hope to run) and his toughness inside. We don't need him for big minutes, he's just a guy who can play backup 4/5 minutes and dominate the glass.


Why wouldn't we need a PF to play major minutes? You don't want Howard, a high school rookie, to have to start and play immediate minutes right away. It's fairly obvious he will not have a Stoudemire type impact in his rookie year, and we will need someone to not only provide major minutes in backup, but start as well. Gooden is far more suited for that role than Fortson, who is a one trick pony. Yes, he can rebound with the best of them, but he's extremely limited on offense and can't play defense worth a lick. Plus, as aforementioned, he has no clue how to stay on the court. 



> Another guy I'd love to get my hands on would be Tony Battie. I think there's a good chance we could end up shipping him to Cleveland with Battie being the main guy coming back to Orlando. Battie is perfect for what we need. He can play backup minutes at both the 4 and 5, or possibly even start at the 5 over Cato. He's a good rebounder and defender, and a good leader to have in the locker room.


Battie is a good idea. I overlooked him as I believe we would need some filler to make the contracts match, but he would be solid addition, and someone I would be willing to trade Gooden for. He _can_ play the 20-25 minutes a night that we would need, unlike the other two, and could fill in capably at both frontcourt positions.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Yyzlin</b>!
> 
> I couldn't honestly tell if you were trying to argue your point, or just supporting mine?


Well, I sort of agree with you because I don't like Trent at all, but we do need someone. 



> Why wouldn't we need a PF to play major minutes? You don't want Howard, a high school rookie, to have to start and play immediate minutes right away. It's fairly obvious he will not have a Stoudemire type impact in his rookie year, and we will need someone to not only provide major minutes in backup, but start as well. Gooden is far more suited for that role than Fortson, who is a one trick pony. Yes, he can rebound with the best of them, but he's extremely limited on offense and can't play defense worth a lick. Plus, as aforementioned, he has no clue how to stay on the court.


We probably could use a PF to play big minutes, but I think it's pretty obvious the Magic are set on playing Dwight big minutes right away and taking the good with the bad in hopes it'll help in the long run.




> Battie is a good idea. I overlooked him as I believe we would need some filler to make the contracts match, but he would be solid addition, and someone I would be willing to trade Gooden for. He _can_ play the 20-25 minutes a night that we would need, unlike the other two, and could fill in capably at both frontcourt positions.


I actually think Battie is a pretty likely option. We would need to include DeClercq, but I'd still do it. Battie is a good guy to have, like you said can play both frontcourt positions effectively. I think he's exactly what the Magic are looking for in a trade for Gooden. With that said, if we were to trade Gooden and DeClercq for him we'd really need to keep Varejao and hope he can contribute, because we'd be pretty thin up front.


----------



## Yyzlin (Feb 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>hobojoe</b>!
> We probably could use a PF to play big minutes, but I think it's pretty obvious the Magic are set on playing Dwight big minutes right away and taking the good with the bad in hopes it'll help in the long run.


What do you classify as big minutes though? Unless the Magic totally prove themselves to be a bonehead organization, I'll think they'll realize that they should cap Howard's minutes at 30 MPG. No franchise wants to destroy the confidence of a #1 pick if he falters. After all, there's really no telling how effective he will even in the pros. He performed admirably in the summer leagues, but again, it's the summer leagues. If he shows that he doesn't belong on the court, than his minutes should be limited. When you are dealing with a high school pick, you can never be too careful, and a capable backup is _always_ a neccessity. 



> I actually think Battie is a pretty likely option. We would need to include DeClercq, but I'd still do it. Battie is a good guy to have, like you said can play both frontcourt positions effectively. I think he's exactly what the Magic are looking for in a trade for Gooden. With that said, if we were to trade Gooden and DeClercq for him we'd really need to keep Varejao and hope he can contribute, because we'd be pretty thin up front.


Yeah, I didn't realize that DeClerq was our only option as a filler. Losing him and Gooden would be a hit on our depth chart, as well as leaving Cato as the only true center on the team.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

here is a trade with the wolves thatactually may interest the magic a little more. at this point there is no way the wolves are trading

michael olowokandi
mark madsen
2005 2nd round 
for
drew gooden
andrew declerq
rights to varejao

i am pretty sure that right there will work. they get a hustler back up pf in madsen and a potential starting center. madsen wit some rings, what else can u ask for.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>sheefo13</b>!
> here is a trade with the wolves thatactually may interest the magic a little more. at this point there is no way the wolves are trading
> 
> michael olowokandi
> ...


I'd much, much rather keep our guys than do that deal. Olowokandi stinks and I would be embarassed to have him on this team. Madsen is a good hustle player but not really any more than DeClerq and certainly not a reason to give up both Gooden and Varejao.

Orlando needs to be careful here and make sure they dont make a move with too much haste. They may want to get another veteran big man but there probably arent many out there that they could grab that would be worth trading Gooden and Varejao for.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

wither way it is pointless to keep gooden and varejao. Howard is there, and gooden would end up getting really mad with the playing time he would eventually get.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>sheefo13</b>!
> wither way it is pointless to keep gooden and varejao. Howard is there, and gooden would end up getting really mad with the playing time he would eventually get.


I take that chance if it means us getting Olowokandi and Madsen.

I dont see the point in trading away two young big men with loads of potential still left to bring in experienced big men. This team is at least 2-3 years away from being a serious contender, until Howard develops, so there should be no rush to unload Gooden and/or Varejao at this point.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Yyzlin</b>!
> Yeah, I didn't realize that DeClerq was our only option as a filler. Losing him and Gooden would be a hit on our depth chart, as well as leaving Cato as the only true center on the team.


I'm not positive, but I think it may work with Garrity instead of DeClercq. Someone may want to check that, but I think Garrity only makes a little more than DeClercq. If you think about it, Garrity really has no spot on our team anymore anyway. What can he do that Hedo can't?


----------



## MacDanny 6 (Jun 7, 2002)

I don't think we should get rid of Gooden. The guy said he doesn't care about starting, he cares about winning. You won't find a lot of guys like that nowadays. Derek Fisher left the Lakers because he said he wanted to be a starter again. And I think Gooden would end up starting anyway, because Dwight Howard is not ready yet. Keep Gooden at least this year, and if Dwight Howard is great, trade him next year.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

Gooden = J Howard = no defense

When Howard played for Nug, Nug is the worst team, When Howard played for magic, Magic .......


----------



## MacDanny 6 (Jun 7, 2002)

Gooden is better than Howard. He showed signs of light in the Pistons series two years ago and ever since then he hasn't been the same. If we trade him and he becomes that player we saw in the playoffs, we're going to regret it. I say just keep him this year and see what happens. His stock can't get any lower than it is now.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Franco 5</b>!
> Gooden is better than Howard.


Howard played more minutes than Gooden.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

he really wont be that motivated eithout t mac and the fact that the #1 pick was a pf......


----------



## DiRTy DiRK (Jun 4, 2003)

who interests the Magic from the Mavs?- assuming they want an experienced big back?


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DiRTy DiRK</b>!
> who interests the Magic from the Mavs?- assuming they want an experienced big back?


I don't think a deal with Dallas is going to work. Really, there's not anyone the Magic can realistically get from Dallas that I think we'd want. The more I think about it, Tony Battie from Cleveland, or some sort of deal with Golden State seems most likely to me.


----------



## Yyzlin (Feb 2, 2003)

I would be willing to trade Gooden and Garrity for Battie if it works under the cap. Garrity is fairly expendable with the arrival of Turkoglu. He and Bogans should have no problem absorbing all the SF minutes. The only caveat though is Battie's contract runs out after this year with a player option.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Yyzlin</b>!
> I would be willing to trade Gooden and Garrity for Battie if it works under the cap. Garrity is fairly expendable with the arrival of Turkoglu. He and Bogans should have no problem absorbing all the SF minutes. The only caveat though is Battie's contract runs out after this year with a player option.


Very true, I was just going to bring up Battie's player option. As it is, we're looking really good as of right now in terms of contracts running up soon. Only DeClercq and Bogans' contract run up at the end of the season, with Mobley and Hill having player options. Obviously Hill won't opt out, but if he did I'd be ecstatic. The potential for Mobley to opt out and leave scares me a bit. I don't care about DeClercq. I'm really only worried about Mobley and Bogans. Both will probably want more money than they're currently making, so that may hinder our ability to re-sign a guy like Battie if he chooses to opt out. With that said, I don't think Battie will leave over $5 Million on the table unless he has a really good season, or is really unhappy in Orlando.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

screw it we should just keep gooden


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Hmm, did I call that Battie trade or what?


----------

